# surly bikes and sizes?



## bavli1 (Feb 17, 2017)

i posted that on plus bikes, I guess i need to post it here too.

whats good? so I have been riding BMX for 20 year, and now i wanna stat doing some bikepacking and some trail riding, I wanna get my hands on some surly bike. but im not sure what to get or what size, Im 5"8, 31" Insem, I was thinking going M size, but looks like S size can fit too, but might be too small. Second thing, which bike to get, for long bikepacking tours, and some quick trail sessions... I was thinking about the KM or Krampus, or even the Ogre. really need some help with this. thanks.​


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have takne roughly the same path as you.

I shopped for about 2 years, and narrowed it down to the Surly ECR, or Krampus.

I went with the Krampus because it also can be used as a trail only bike, and it sort of rides like a BMX. The ECR was pretty much made for bikepacking/long hauling. I liked the way it rode, but the Krampus seemed more versatile for what I wanted to do

Make sure to test ride anything before you buy. I am 6', I went with a medium sized Krampus. I like the way it feels while riding. It seems a bit to tall when I am just standing over it, but I am rarely standing over it....

I did not look at any of the other Surly models cause I knew I wanted a trail bike, and I knew I wanted a 29+


----------



## bavli1 (Feb 17, 2017)

thanks man, I really like the surly frames, more BMX style than other mountain bikes out there. I'm from Tel Aviv , Israel, no distribute of surly bikes here, so I will have to order, with no test ride. I really thinking about the KM 27.5 as well. damn, hard to chose, even more when you cant test ride.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm about 5'9", same inseam as you. Have medium ECR. It's big (compared to my med Anthem), but fits fine...based on the geo differences, I think the small would have been fine, too, but I wanted the bigger front triangle for storage space.

My anthem was disassembled for about a month, so I was using the ECR for all my singletrack, trail, dirt road, etc riding, and it does just fine.

However, if you want, or think you may want someday, a suspension fork, the ECR is not a good choice...I'd go with the Krampus. I love 27.5 for my FS bike, but the 29+ is awesome for the sandy conditions around here.


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

x2 to what Spec44 said above. I am 5'8" with a 30" inseam, and my medium ECR fits big. I could have easily gone with a small instead (in fact, it probably would have been easier to fit the bike if I had the smaller frame).

And if you want to do a lot of trail riding, get a Krampus or some other plus bike - the ECR is competent on the trails, but no more. It is a purpose-built, stable and comfortable bike for long hauls with heavy loads -- definitely not a nimble and zippy trail bike.


----------



## bavli1 (Feb 17, 2017)

thanks, so from your experince I should go with a Small krampus? or small KM


----------



## MR. ED (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm 5 10 with a 30/32 inseam and ride a large Krampus with lay back post, and an XL Mukluk with a lay back post. Krampus fits and rides great, Mukluk too-with a little less standover.


----------



## 45crash (Jun 7, 2007)

Just ordered a Karate Monkey 27.5 plus and I had some trouble deciding on medium or large. I'm 5'11" and ended up going with the large. The bike is supposed to arrive in April.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sounds to me like you want a Krampus or a KM. Between those, it comes down to whether you want 29+ or 27.5+ which is a whole different topic. Do you have experience riding either?

I'm 5'10" with a 31" inseam, and I ride a med. ECR. It fits me perfectly.


----------



## stormshadows (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm 5'9" with a 31" inseam, and I ended up with a small troll. I really like the fit.


----------



## Malachi (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Bavli, where are you planning on ordering from I'm also in Israel and looking at getting a krampus


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm 5' 11" w/32" inseam, rode a M Krampus for 4 years (just switched to a Jones) but I kept shortening the the stem. Loved the bike and no issues with the reach, body pain etc. Just found that I was bikepacking/commuting more and more and trail riding less and less. Trying to do the aero position with Jones bars on the Krampus while grinding out miles... the TT was just too long for me. If I was going to rip trails though? So fun. Loved the fit, feel, everything. Fun bike!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

So,OP, got a current bike? Measure some stuff out, top tube length, handle bar reach, height and such. Then get some of the Surly #'s , go from there.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm 5'9" with a 32in inseam and ride a medium MTN surly, however if I could do it over I would have gone with a large orge instead. I have enough seatpost exposed and enough standover.


----------

